# ASUS 890FX Crosshair IV Formula Teardown



## Kitkat (Apr 2, 2010)

like it says.... teardown

Original:  http://it.21cn.com/hardware/board/2010/03/29/7431556.shtml
English:  http://translate.google.com/translat.../7431556.shtml  (thanx chewy)

Box art and press release image. (i dont know if official statement is next week or not but some etailers have preorders up for this and gygabytes.
http://www.xfastest.com/viewthread.php?tid=40015.

Map cool map lol incase u get lost: http://www.sweclockers.com/imagebank/201003/Specs_stor001.jpg

HD pic found  going around trying t find good uniqe images a good one: 
http://www.sweclockers.com/imagebank/201003/Form_stor001.jpg

Full HD images (before cooler design finalized)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=248175

Another look
http://www.donanimhaber.com/On_Bakis_Asus_ROG_Crosshair_V_Formula_AMD_890FX-19222.htm

Crosshair IV bios on support page?

http://support.asus.com.tw/download/download.aspx?modelname=Crosshair IV Formula&SLanguage=zh-tw

Complete unboxing + "test"  not hardcore  (There are 2 drop downns below the main picture like so)

          1:  Physical
          2:  Test

click both dropdowns to see the pics. Shows all the lights ect

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/12528456

Crosshair IV youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnxnL6w2M3c

More pictures from hardwarezone 

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-guide/view/23166

Austrailian Press release

http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelea..._iv_formula_irresistible_to_gamers/index.html

HD images (360 ect)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSjZ43ww0Wk

unboxing
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/22/preview-unboxing-of-the-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-890fx/

Bios
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbobadCyn3E

Unboxing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JMmg9iSdIY +HD picks/video

Extras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maXBlvNunyU


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Apr 2, 2010)

English 

http://translate.google.com/transla...n.com/hardware/board/2010/03/29/7431556.shtml


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

DDR3 2000 Mhz sounds very nice. I wonder if it will have that divider?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 2, 2010)

I so want this board but not gonna happen after shelling out for the EK Crosshair III block.  Mines sexier because of it


----------



## facepunch (Apr 2, 2010)

i love the look of this one and the extreme but the only reason i would up upgrade from my croshair lll is if these boards show better overclocking ability


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 2, 2010)

im sure crosshair GENE is coming mid refresh its too big a money maker for asus to stay away from



erocker said:


> DDR3 2000 Mhz sounds very nice. I wonder if it will have that divider?



They got it to 900 over in a previous gigabyte interview i watched, so wouldnt be suprised if it went even higher 25 ect. bottleneck = gone.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 2, 2010)

more press images also at the top and here http://www.xfastest.com/viewthread.php?tid=40015


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2010)

I've hit 975mhz mem on Crosshair3, so 2000 seems doable, given the right cpu.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I've hit 975mhz mem on Crosshair3, so 2000 seems doable, given the right cpu.



referring to actual speed 790FX stops at 18XX (actually) (900 over 1866 i mean) ill try to find that too. i have some 1800 that runs higher also on it but there's no use The 890GX can go to the same and 4.2 GHz on 965 to give some idea and its the dumbed down ver of FX  I got some more pics too but i just lost the link ill try to find it and post them.


offtopic  (i cant view my sent messages in my profile i mean is it posible thanx)


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm holding out for the Crosshair IV extreme or the MSI 890FX board, but this looks like a great board!


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 4, 2010)

added a map in case u get lost cruising around this board


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Holy shiat, that is one nice looking board, gimme now


----------



## dumo (Apr 4, 2010)

This from coolaler....

http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=82100&postcount=1


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 4, 2010)

cool candy dumo


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2010)

Heh..I said 2000 was doable...now I don't need to psot any screenies. Thanks Dumo!!


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 5, 2010)

Full hd pictures (before the cooler design was "finalized" but hey they are the first HD pics to take a look adding tot he top also 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=248175


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2010)

i love this thread. I so want this board but it may be awhile before I can get it.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.donanimhaber.com/On_Bakis_Asus_ROG_Crosshair_V_Formula_AMD_890FX-19222.htm

added to top unboxing and the top  also i didn't think there was a light on it but on this one the ASUS words light up in red and the extreme has the ROG symbol light. At least that's wot it looks like from some angles?


Crosshair IV bios up on support page?

http://support.asus.com.tw/download/download.aspx?modelname=Crosshair IV Formula&SLanguage=zh-tw


Complete unboxing + "test"  not hardcore  (There are 2 drop downns below the main picture like so)

          1:  Physical
          2:  Test

click both dropdowns to see the pics. Shows all the lights ect

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/12528456


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2010)

Want something better than Crosshair IV Formula?

Try it big brother Crosshair IV Extreme:






Shitload of OC-friendly features.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 9, 2010)

ok I am robbing a bank to get this Extreme board....nuff said.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 9, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Want something better than Crosshair IV Formula?
> 
> Try it big brother Crosshair IV Extreme:
> 
> ...



lol oh we know about it. Some of us cant wait tho lol


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 16, 2010)

Crosshair IV Formula video. "The crosshair IV is under NDA but this guy called ASUS and cleared it"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnxnL6w2M3c

     

(added to the top also)


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 21, 2010)

CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA AMD-890FX

Final specs

Model:
ROG Crosshair IV Formula

CPU:
AMD socket AM3 Phenom™ II /Athlon™ X4 /Athlon™ X3 /Athlon™ X2 processors

Chipset:
Latest AMD chipset (800)

System bus:
Up to 5200 MT/s HyperTransport™ 3.0

Memory:
4 x DIMM, dual channel, up to 16GB
DDR3 1866 (OC)/1600(OC)/1333/1066MHz

Expansion:
3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 slots (@ dual x16, triple @ x16, x8, x8) with ATI CrossFireX™ technology
1 x PCIe 2.0 x4
2 x PCI 2.2

Storage:
6 x SATA 6Gb/s with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10
1 x SATA 3Gb/s
1 x eSATA 3Gb/s

LAN:
Marvell Gigabit LAN

Audio:
SupremeFX X-Fi 8-channel audio built-in with EAX 4.0 support

USB/ IEEE1394a:
2 x USB 3.0, 12 x USB 2.0 (7 at back I/O, 5 onboard)
2 x 1394a ports (1 at back I/O, 1 onboard)

Software:
Kaspersky antivirus 1 year license (and ROG software not mentioned)

Feature:
ROG Connect, GameFirst, Core Unlocker, Turbo Key II, MemOK!, CPU Level Up, SupremeFX X-Fi built-in , Extreme Tweaker, iROG, Loadline Calibration, Voltiminder LED

Form Factor:
ATX, 12” x 9.6” (30.5cm x 24.4cm)

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=24288


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait for these to come out!!!  Gonna swap my i7 920 in for one!


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 21, 2010)

i kinda wish since its "ROG" and the slots are lined up for perfect for tri fire (which this bored should have pushed cause the advert would go hand in hand) that they all ran 16X

the EVO will be 2x 16X
the ROG Crosshair IV Formula 2X 16X (then 16 8 8) when populated
the ROG Crosshair IV Extreme (i think is all 4 16X) everything else is apeshit on it. 
So i duno yet. but looks fun


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 21, 2010)

looks pretty good, considering my Crosshair III formula didn't have but a 6 month license at that. two full x16pci-e slots which is always a good thing. Thanks Kit.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 21, 2010)

Audio:
SupremeFX X-Fi 8-channel audio built-in with EAX 4.0 support

Is TRUE FX onboard lol we will see lol


----------



## dumo (Apr 21, 2010)

*CH IV Formula in stock*

http://www.provantage.com/asus-crosshairivformula~7ASUS1XP.htm


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty decent pricing, i think.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2010)

dumo said:


> http://www.provantage.com/asus-crosshairivformula~7ASUS1XP.htm



Special Order from ProVantage=Pre-Order/Not in stock


----------



## dumo (Apr 21, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Special Order from ProVantage=Pre-Order/Not in stock


They have 32 boards in stock before they realized that 890FX boards and Phenom II X6 still under NDA until the 26th...

The same thing happened to Newegg when they put Gigabyte 890GX on sale by mistake before NDA expired

Wonder how many board they shipped to customer already

They probly have Phenom II 1090T in stock by mistake lol


----------



## Maranello (Apr 21, 2010)

dumo said:


> They probly have Phenom II 1090T in stock by mistake lol



No, that would be Amazon 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FVNC0Q/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FVI2KQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2010)

Maranello said:


> No, that would be Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FVNC0Q/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FVI2KQ/?tag=tec06d-20


Welcome to TPU Maranello

Back in the East, a lot of 1055T for sale

Got mine from Singapore


----------



## Pyarn (Apr 22, 2010)

dumo said:


> Welcome to TPU Maranello
> 
> Back in the East, a lot of 1055T for sale
> 
> Got mine from Singapore



How much did you paid for it?
yeah, It seems that there's already plenty of 1055T in sale around 220 USD / GBP 140 (in the far east of course)


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2010)

Pyarn said:


> How much did you paid for it?
> yeah, It seems that there's already plenty of 1055T in sale around 220 USD / GBP 140 (in the far east of course)


Sng$313 or US$227
http://www.cybermind.com.sg/images/stories/pricelists/cyber-pricelist-diy-page2.gif


----------



## Pyarn (Apr 22, 2010)

dumo said:


> Sng$313 or US$227



The price seems right at SGD313/227USD


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2010)

dumo said:


> They have 32 boards in stock before they realized that 890FX boards and Phenom II X6 still under NDA until the 26th...
> 
> The same thing happened to Newegg when they put Gigabyte 890GX on sale by mistake before NDA expired
> 
> ...



I have an 890gx already its not ndaits not hard to get that kinda stuff it even has 6 core support printed on the mobo. I personally will say this 890gx clocks better than my ch3 790fx did 1.3v for 3750 on my athlon ii 250 that's .25 lower than the ch3 and .5v under stock


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah im ok with Formula 249,300 for extreme the reason they arent higher at launch im sure is no new chips to go with them when i say new i mean new new like Dozzer or even a "32 phenom III". Im sure they will come up with some reason to refresh it all a sudden when they do for those prices original price points.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I have an 890gx already its not ndaits not hard to get that kinda stuff it even has 6 core support printed on the mobo. I personally will say this 890gx clocks better than my ch3 790fx did 1.3v for 3750 on my athlon ii 250 that's .25 lower than the ch3 and .5v under stock



it does clock better u can get the same 4.2 GHZ "seemingly easier" on the 890GX then the current crosshair. But new chip-sets suppose to SMASH the old one and im sure it will with wot we are seeing GX wise. We know that ram goes to 2500 OC  (effective and not just numbers for the sake of hitting them). I just hope compatibility is better too annnd I hope UD9 joins up also. Seems like when AMD gets something they always runback to the intel side and go up one. (first ud7 AMD first intel UD9) Im sure we will see a ASUS Maximus III ARMAGEDON or some shit like that lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> it does clock better u can get the same 4.2 GHZ "seemingly easier" on the 890GX then the current crosshair. But new chip-sets suppose to SMASH the old one and im sure it will with wot we are seeing GX wise. We know that ram goes to 2500 OC  (effective and not just numbers for the sake of hitting them). I just hope compatibility is better too annnd I hope UD9 joins up also. Seems like when AMD gets something they always runback to the intel side and go up one. (first ud7 AMD first intel UD9) Im sure we will see a ASUS Maximus III ARMAGEDON or some shit like that lol



And I'm sure yet again 890fx will show minimal gains just like 790gx vs 790fx I had as good or sometimes better clocks using a 790gx based m4a78t-e than I did on my 790fx ch3. Hell back when no one was getting clocks over 1800 I had 1933 on my m4a. The ram iclocks thing unluckily seems like it will be one or two batches of ram that can clock. I have so stuff that is proven to hit 2300 cas 8 2.2v on an i7 and it probably won't on 890 anything because it needs a litle more voltage. A chipset refresh can't remove a cpu limitation I doubt your 955,965 or othe c2/c3 chip sees huge performance boosts or gained ram ability outside of some minor tweaks aka the ch3 hitting 975 with certain kits that like certain trfc's and sub sub looser timings.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 22, 2010)

You guys think these chips will really be able to put up a good fight against the i7 920s?  I am thinking of switching camps...or atleast turning my i7 into a ESXi Pfsense/Openfiler/Ubuntu Server.  And transplanting in some AMD guts...


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 22, 2010)

lol this is a motherboard thread. you might want to wait for a chip refresh b4 all that. (later this year)


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> And I'm sure yet again 890fx will show minimal gains just like 790gx vs 790fx I had as good or sometimes better clocks using a 790gx based m4a78t-e than I did on my 790fx ch3. Hell back when no one was getting clocks over 1800 I had 1933 on my m4a. The ram iclocks thing unluckily seems like it will be one or two batches of ram that can clock. I have so stuff that is proven to hit 2300 cas 8 2.2v on an i7 and it probably won't on 890 anything because it needs a litle more voltage. A chipset refresh can't remove a cpu limitation I doubt your 955,965 or othe c2/c3 chip sees huge performance boosts or gained ram ability outside of some minor tweaks aka the ch3 hitting 975 with certain kits that like certain trfc's and sub sub looser timings.



yeah but im saying not just for show but effective. i mean it not stopping at 1866 (REALLY) and just showing 2000 like the 790FX MSI. They moved to ddr3 for 2 reason 1 cause they didnt even have a ddr3 controler (progress) and to get around a 790FX bottleneck by adding bandwidth (at least) but that didn't increase speed correct? From what ive read so far 890FX doesn't have it. Also i never said performance gains of 50 or even 30 % lol we need new chips thats evident (and they arent far away)


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 22, 2010)

More pictures from hardwarezone 

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-guide/view/23166 (added to the top also)

Austrailian Press release

http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelea..._iv_formula_irresistible_to_gamers/index.html (added to top)


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2010)

Waiting to be punished


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2010)

In stock....http://www.excaliberpc.com/596365/asus-mb-crosshair-iv-formula.html


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2010)

Man... went to order one and their shipping prices are ridiculous. I guess I'll wait a couple more days.   *Heh, I can also see how you like it first dumo.


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Man... went to order one and their shipping prices are ridiculous. I guess I'll wait a couple more days.   *Heh, I can also see how you like it first dumo.


Thanks erocker

I will test it with 1055T. I have high hope that it can scale to HTT >400 stable on air


----------



## dumo (Apr 22, 2010)

Multitester voltage measure points...if you don't trust bios readings


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah u needa wait till May seriously. Even over the extreme i think this is most anticipated. Extreme is a month later (or 2)


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2010)

This board is amazing, for gamers and benchers


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2010)

They're not lying when they said DDR3 2000

Board's bios tuned for X6 and Elpida Hypers


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

Were is 32m?


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

dumo said:


> They're not lying when they said DDR3 2000
> 
> Board's bios tuned for X6 and Elpida Hypers
> 
> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/9381/screenshot006n.jpg



I hope it can run Tridents at 2000mhz. Elpida Hypers are nice, but double the price.  How I would love 1600Mhz cas 6 RAM.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> I hope it can run Tridents at 2000mhz. Elpida Hypers are nice, but double the price.  How I would love 1600Mhz cas 6 RAM.



1800 cas6 has been doable for quite some time now


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Were is 32m?



Don't really care with DDR3 2000+. 

Anything above 1800 C6 is useless for benching 3Ds


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah im running 1800s Mushkin. 790FX really stops at 186X not 1600


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> yeah im running 1800s Mushkin. 790FX really stops at 186X not 1600



Yea we know 790fx stops around 1866 I have personally pushed higher than that so has chew* no one is saying that it stops at 1600.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

Now my purchase of 8GB of hypers makes sense, huh?

Nice job, Dumo!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 23, 2010)

WTF!!! is this board out...*glares around the internets*


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> WTF!!! is this board out...*glares around the internets*


I got the board from Provantage http://www.provantage.com/asus-crosshairivformula~7ASUS1XP.htm


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

dumo said:


> I got the board from Provantage http://www.provantage.com/asus-crosshairivformula~7ASUS1XP.htm



i love how the picture is of the old FX dualie board. i'm going to wait for them to pump out the real version not this half way formula crap


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2010)

CH IV Formula is the best deal, the extreme version basically the same board with stupid unecessary added options like those oc'd through phone bluetooth

Its $50 more expensive too


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 1800 cas6 has been doable for quite some time now



What ram? Stable 24/7 without a lot of voltage? I really haven't seen too much.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

My Patriot Hypers($199), as well as my Dom GTs($299) will do 1800 CAS 6 no sweat. 1.65v, too...

Dominators will boot CAS4 @ 800mhz(PC6400), Patriot will not.

You really get what you pay for, currently, it seems.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

Where can this RAM be found? All I have found is the Corsair so far. Price is still ridiculous.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> What ram? Stable 24/7 without a lot of voltage? I really haven't seen too much.



stable with a touch of voltage ran 2.1v thru them for a while no issues and stable.



cadaveca said:


> My Patriot Hypers($199), as well as my Dom GTs($299) will do 1800 CAS 6 no sweat. 1.65v, too...
> 
> Dominators will boot CAS4 @ 800mhz(PC6400), Patriot will not.
> 
> You really get what you pay for, currently, it seems.



really cause i spent $70 on my 2x2GB kit of D9JNM and $85 for my kit of D9JNL both of which will do cas4 800, cas5 1450, cas 6 1860, cas7 1900. you don't always get what you pay for ie unlocks phenoms/athlons, good clocking value sticks of ram etc.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Where can this RAM be found? All I have found is the Corsair so far. Price is still ridiculous.



Yeah, prices ARE a bit high, but the high-priced DIMMs are far more capable than others(considering within the same product lines).

Because of your location, I dunno were to send ya...I'm in Edmonton, so my choices are Memory Express or NCIX.

Patriot Hypers are 2000mhz CAS8. I have early sticks though, so new ones may be binned tighter...my Dominators are from the "early death" batches too. But i think those deaths were Intel-related.


It's been over a year now that I've been recommending 2000mhz CAS8/7 i5/i7 sticks for AMD. For over 2 years I've been asking for CAS6 @ 1600mhz, and when I first asked, people told me I was nuts.



cdawall said:


> stable with a touch of voltage ran 2.1v thru them for a while no issues and stable.
> 
> 
> 
> really cause i spent $70 on my 2x2GB kit of D9JNM and $85 for my kit of D9JNL both of which will do cas4 800, cas5 1450, cas 6 1860, cas7 1900. you don't always get what you pay for ie unlocks phenoms/athlons, good clocking value sticks of ram etc.





cda..I exclude Micron due to many dead sticks through DDR1 and DDR2. I will never buy another Micron Product. You have no idea how much RMAs cost me through those times. I RMA'd D9GMH/GKX stick no less than 30 times, @ $30 for shipping each time.

Based on that experience, I find it hard to recommend Micron to anyone.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> cda..I exclude Micron due to many dead sticks through DDR1 and DDR2. I will never buy another Micron Product. You have no idea how much RMAs cost me through those times. I RMA'd D9GMH/GKX stick no less than 30 times, @ $30 for shipping each time.




i have 2 sets of D9GMH still running to this day a set of D9GKX and some old fatbody D9DCD that i pushed 3.8v though (not a typo) there is no reason the ram should die i went thru about 15 sets of GMH/GKX before i settled on the kits i have none of the sets had bad sticks or died on me. 

the 12GB of D9JNL i had is still running in someone elses rig to this day cas8 2000 1.8v my D9JNM's are still kicking 1800 cas6 2.1-2.2v 


i do however do some odd things with ram like keep my not in use kits in the freezer (i have 4x1GB of D9GMH, 2x1GB D9GKX and 2x1GB HCH9 all chilling in my freezer) it seems to help with the voltage's i tend to push when benchmarking sticks. like when i ran 2.4v through my D9JNL's in attempt to hit 2000 cas6/7 on my M4a back when the max clocks were around 1900 on AMD (via XS forums)


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

Heh. I used the freezer trick too.


Fatbodies..LoL..OMG, those were the days!!!

I think more than 1.65v is higher than erocker is looking for though.

I haven't spent any real time with new D9's, except to find stability, so maybe things are different now, but I get the same out of my HCF0, with less volts, so I consider current ones inferior due to that.

Good to hear some are lasting though..I know I'm not the only one who has had those issues. Personally, I think alot of it(DDR2) was SPD corruption. Micron pulled support for P35 when they were having issues...that was some time ago. But my wallet still feels it....


I have some GHM that runs 24/7 now too, but not with decent clocks...only PC6400.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. I used the freezer trick too.
> 
> 
> Fatbodies..LoL..OMG, those were the days!!!
> ...



i had HCF0's me and freaksavior ran through a couple 2x2 and 2x1GB kits of those and found that D9KPT was able to run the same clock/volts with tighter timings on intel for freaksavior and on AMD i found they were unable to break 1800mhz using a variety of boards and cpou combo's. the HCH9's are the same way those are my low volt stabilty sticks i have yet to find a board that wont push them 1800 cas8 @1.9v they have some odd requirements like a TRFC of 160ns to hit that.

oh and i had an over 100% overclock on my fatbodies they were 2x256mb DDR2 533 sticks that did over 1100 cas4 @3.4v or so


TBH if erocker wants good clocks with a good price and voltage samsung's *older* would be his best bet the new sammy's can't clock for shit on AMD. HCF0 or HCH9 carry some very good performance numbers and with the 890 series boards pushing 2000 those sticks do it @cas8 1.8-2.1v depending on the kit


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

But they won't do the 1800mhz CAS6 that he was asking for. MY HCF0 will do CAS6 @ 825, but is 1GB DIMMs...and from the earliest batches..as usual, I always buy in early..paid alot for those kits...Intel my HCF0 can get CAS7 1600mhz @ ~1.7v.


Really, I think ram really makes very little difference 24/7, now that I have SSD. I bought the Dominators for 890FX, and ASUS, specifically, not 790FX, and am enjoying them, but if tey weren't red/black, I wouldn't have paid that cost...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But they won't do the 1800mhz CAS6 that he was asking for. MY HCF0 will do CAS6 @ 825, but is 1GB DIMMs...and from the earliest batches..as usual, I always buy in early..paid alot for those kits...
> 
> 
> Really, I think ram really makes very little difference 24/7, now that I have SSD. I bought the Dominators for 890FX, and ASUS, specifically, not 790FX, and am enjoying them, but if tey weren't red/black, I wouldn't have paid that cost...



i have pushed the HCH9's to 1800 cas6 before you can't do it as easily on an asus board though since the TRFC controls don't work.

i am personally thinking about getting these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231281

good/cheap and can push 2000 6-9-6-20 i have a set on the way for my 890GX board



dumo said:


> CH IV Formula is the best deal, the extreme version basically the same board with stupid unecessary added options like those oc'd through phone bluetooth
> 
> Its $50 more expensive too



they have some differences and honestly I don't even know if i am sticking with Asus for this purchase the lack of TRFC control through the BIOS is frustrating hell ECS boards have that option and it works since they were using via chipsets on LGA775.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

HCH9 is a different bin than HCF0. Maybe I can push more...and yeah, ASUS is hard, but tuned bioses help . I prefer ASUS to MSI..can go further on GD70, but it's not as fast for benching, at least for me.

H and F = speed bin. H =1333mhz, F = 1600mhz

9 and 0 = CAS bin. 9= CAS9 0=CAS7 

AFAIK. But maybe I got the two things backwards..cannot remember...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> HCH9 is a different bin than HCF0. Maybe I can push more...and yeah, ASUS is hard, but tuned bioses help . I prefer ASUS to MSI..can go further on GD70, but it's not as fast for benching, at least for me.
> 
> H and F = speed bin. H =1333mhz, F = 1600mhz
> 
> ...



HCF0 is stock at cas7 1066 just like D9JNL thats what all of my kits HCF0 kits have been. oh and have you tried using the higher TRFC slots on your CH3 yet?


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2010)

Unofficially this board's latest bios is 0702

Its a game changer for AMD's ram clocking, opened up more choices for DDR3 2000 Cas7/8/9 and up which was useless before 890FX released.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

cdawall said:


> stable with a touch of voltage ran 2.1v thru them for a while no issues and stable.



Well, my Ballistix can most likely do that, though I'm not going to risk killing them with that voltage.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

cdawall said:


> HCF0 is stock at cas7 1066 just like D9JNL thats what all of my kits HCF0 kits have been. oh and have you tried using the higher TRFC slots on your CH3 yet?



You forgot..I started in those slots. Doesn't matter, I am am using all 4 slots anyway. 24/7 clocking for me, only, no benching clock reporting any more.

0 is 1600mhz bin
9 is 1333
8 is 1066
7 is 800

Checked the spec sheet.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 23, 2010)

any idea when the board is out and pricing?

The formula that is


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You forgot..I started in those slots. Doesn't matter, I am am using all 4 slots anyway. 24/7 clocking for me, only, no benching clock reporting any more.
> 
> 0 is 1600mhz bin
> 9 is 1333
> ...




No matter what ur spec sheet says you get HCF0 when you get oem 1066 cas 7 sticks I have pictures with samsung stickers from when I sold my sets of them


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Well, my Ballistix can most likely do that, though I'm not going to risk killing them with that voltage.



I will let you know how the 2000 ripjaws do with some lower volts wouldn't want you killing parts just to run 1800


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

cdawall said:


> No matter what ur spec sheet says you get HCF0 when you get oem 1066 cas 7 sticks I have pictures with samsung stickers from when I sold my sets of them



Yeah, I know. Good thing is, any HCF0 should scale alot higher...they are binned higher than that in the first place.

I mean, really, no DRAM maker actually makes 2000mhz IC's...but we can buy sticks rated to such...so labels/bins mean little.

However, my point is that HCF0 is a higher "stock" bin than HCF9 or HCH9. Doesn't matter which sticks they end up in.

:shadedshu


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 23, 2010)

EDIT: Wow nvm, guy decided not to let it go.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I know. Good thing is, any HCF0 should scale alot higher...they are binned higher than that in the first place.
> 
> I mean, really, no DRAM maker actually makes 2000mhz IC's...but we can buy sticks rated to such...so labels/bins mean little.
> 
> ...



And d9jnm is a higher bin than d9jnl however they clock almost exactly the same.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

almost...

I find memory quite interesting...lots to play with!

And now 890FX makes it all new again!


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just ordered one off zipzoom


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 23, 2010)

it dosnt matter what 790FX "can do" ramwize u wouldnt have to push 890FX it to run 18XX (effective) it just does it now. It dosnt cap at 2000 like 790 caps at 18XX.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> it dosnt matter what 790FX "can do" ramwize u wouldnt have to push 890FX it to run 18XX (effective) it just does it now. It dosnt cap at 2000 like 790 caps at 18XX.



You really don't have to push anything on 790 to hit 1800 I have 10 month old benchmarks that prove that. I understand 890 does clock ram better noone is arguing that hell I have already gotten my 890gx to do some pretty crazy shit using an old ass rb-c2 athlon


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

I think they made 890FX for guys like us, cdawall...I imagine a long fun time tweaking this one. I may not even put it in a case...pot is waiting, but I need a new benchtable!!

Should have my Formula in 2 weeks. Had to get a friend overseas to get one, none to be had here currently, and none of the places that have stock are shipping here.

If they do release the Extreme, I'll have to get one too, and see if it makes any difference. I am curious to see if they nerf the Formula bios to keep the extreme on top.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 23, 2010)

i have a 790 with 1800... thats not what im saying.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 23, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Just ordered one off zipzoom


 i have to wait :'( for a while since i moved


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 23, 2010)

hahaha, zipzoom took the listing down...muahahaha


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 23, 2010)

new video added to (top) and botom 

HD images (360 ect)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSjZ43ww0Wk


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I think they made 890FX for guys like us, cdawall...I imagine a long fun time tweaking this one. I may not even put it in a case...pot is waiting, but I need a new benchtable!!
> 
> Should have my Formula in 2 weeks. Had to get a friend overseas to get one, none to be had here currently, and none of the places that have stock are shipping here.
> 
> If they do release the Extreme, I'll have to get one too, and see if it makes any difference. I am curious to see if they nerf the Formula bios to keep the extreme on top.



I may get the extreme but the formula is going to be a mainstream that's not what I'm going for this time I have an ecs 890gx yep ecs and it out clocks the ch3 and my ch2 which I still think is a better mobo than the ch3.



Kitkat said:


> i have a 790 with 1800... thats not what im saying.


 Then what are you saying


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 23, 2010)

forget it.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I may get the extreme but the formula is going to be a mainstream that's not what I'm going for this time I have an ecs 890gx yep ecs and it out clocks the ch3 and my ch2 which I still think is a better mobo than the ch3.



ECS hey...huh...I noticed they have a new "BLACK" product line for at least 18 months...it's good eh? I only tried P45..that was a good one too, and aboot $30 cheaper than any other P45 board!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> ECS hey...huh...I noticed they have a new "BLACK" product line for at least 18 months...it's good eh? I only tried P45..that was a good one too, and aboot $30 cheaper than any other P45 board!



Had the p45 blackseries myself nice board feature wise. This new one embarrasses the ch3 and in all honesty I think its the sb850 not 890 that's making the difference we saw the same thing with sb600 vs sb7x0. The bios and board itself look a lot like a biostar tseries black with yellow/orange and a miib section with all the oc options in a single pane. Ram clocking is very simple voltages are a little droopy but can run as high as my ch3 not to mention solid caps better mosfets and the same gold connectors they boast on gb boards. If ecs pumps out an fx I may get that over the extreme hell I'm going to talk to the ecs folks to see if I can get one


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 24, 2010)

RRRRRRAAAAAAH WHY IS NEWEGG FAILING ME!!! RELEASE MY BOARD MY NEW 6 CORE!!! AND MY LEET RAMZORS!!! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *passes out*


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

Yesterday Provantage had like 36 in stock. I had no money. Today I have money, no boards in stock.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2010)

It makes me so want to play with amd.. Sub so I can see everything pan out.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 24, 2010)

I Want One Soooooo Bad!


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone think microcenter will have the extreme's in stock on Monday?????


----------



## dumo (Apr 24, 2010)

It will be fun to torture this new cpu


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 25, 2010)

yes it will!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 25, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Anyone think microcenter will have the extreme's in stock on Monday?????



I have been wondering about Microcenter, they tend to have really good deals on chips.   So i have got my fingure on the kill button on my Zipzoomfly order if I can get the Mobo and Chip same day.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a Crosshair IV ordered from Excalibur-PC. Came to about $250 shipped.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> I have a Crosshair IV ordered from Excalibur-PC. Came to about $250 shipped.



Same price for me...except from ZZF


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/22/preview-unboxing-of-the-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-890fx/  (added to top also)


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 25, 2010)

Where are the pre-orders for the Extreme. I don't care about the formula. Lolz


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 25, 2010)

The chipset 890FX has 48 lanes as a total, so the chrosshair IV extreme might have 3 16x.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 25, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The chipset 890FX has 48 lanes as a total, so the chrosshair IV extreme might have 3 16x.



Yes, the 890FX has 48 lanes, just like the 790FX, but it won't be 3x (x16). 

Two x16 links for graphics (which externally divide into four x8 links, if all four slots are populated).

One x4 link to the southbridge (aka A-Link)

An x4 link to the x4 slot

One x1 link to the gigabit Ethernet controller

One x1 link to the USB 3.0 controller

One x1 to the Bluetooth controller.

Rest six lanes are miscellaneous or unused.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 25, 2010)

I gots me one 







I will update soon


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 25, 2010)

uhm, Benchmarks please, I see that 1090T BE Box!!!!

bleh, why'd the Canadians get there stuff early!!!


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 25, 2010)

I will but not till later tonight. I just posted it... at 4.0ghz with the memory at 2.0ghz


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 25, 2010)

nda?

guess I'll get to see soon enough....


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought it from a store that had it on the shelf

How does that work with an NDA??

NDA is not up till the 27th


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 25, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> I bought it from a store that had it on the shelf
> 
> How does that work with an NDA??
> 
> NDA is not up till the 27th



Thats a good question, isn't the NDA with the Phenom chips up on the 26th?


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought both the board and chip NDAs were up on Tuesday. Either way I will post benches soon, gotta get a water block on the CPU before I can see what this chip can really do.


----------



## dumo (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice board Whilhelm

Get the newest bios 0702 and a patch for Turbo V Evo


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2010)

If you bought it nda doesn't apply to you you didn't sign nda paperwork benchmark that freaking 1090


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2010)

Unless he works at the store he bought it from.

NDA is performance, anyway, so whatever. Board shots, etc have been around for some time...nothing new here...

Let's see some numbers.


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 25, 2010)

Guys at Microcenter in Rockville, MD are morons. Called up there asking if they were going to carry the board and start selling it on Monday. I got, "uhhhhh, not sure. It's not in my system that I can see. Uhhhhhhhhhh...."

Then I asked about the Thuban's and if they would be selling them. I said, "will you guys be selling the AMD six core processors starting tomorrow?" Guy replied, "Uhhhh, I've been gone for the past couple of days."

Priceless. Asked to speak to another employee and the moron somehow hung up on me.


----------



## DavidV (Apr 26, 2010)

It says you get Kaspersky antivirus 1 year license. How does that work?

This is the link where it says that.



http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/22/preview-unboxing-of-the-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-890fx/


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 26, 2010)

um u do with most rog stuff. it works like it works. u get it free.


----------



## dumo (Apr 26, 2010)

Testing


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just ordered mine and i will be receiveing tomorrow


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dumo that's sick -- what kind of cooling are you running?


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 26, 2010)

with a v core of 1.644 i would say something more then air or water.


----------



## dumo (Apr 26, 2010)

Its a Single Stage cooling

A little bit more oc

So far HTT 345 X Locked Multi 14 for this cpu. This CH IV board with Turbo V really fun to play oc with


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd love to see an Everest memory/cache test at 1840mhz cas 6 6-6-18! Sick!


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 26, 2010)

bios
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbobadCyn3E (added to top)

Unboxing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JMmg9iSdIY +HD picks/video

Extras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maXBlvNunyU


----------



## Maranello (Apr 27, 2010)

The Egg has'em

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644&cm_re=890fx-_-13-131-644-_-Product

$229.99 Shipped as I post this.


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 27, 2010)

Who else is Jonesing more for the extreme like I am???

I understand that the formula is a really nice board, but the Extreme is supposed to OC better (unless Asus is snake oiling us).


----------



## dumo (Apr 27, 2010)

Xtreme have those stupid bluetooth that can be connected to phone for remote overclocking. But who knows if it have better more powerful power module circuit. 

I'm just speculating, no board to test yet


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, the extreme one is to going to overclock better.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like the first review, 

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_1090t_six_core_review/1

Impressive is all I can say.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you the guy who reviews the formula


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 27, 2010)

No that's not me  but I did run all the same benchmarks and I can confirm this chip/board combo's awesome


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 27, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Who else is Jonesing more for the extreme like I am???
> 
> I understand that the formula is a really nice board, but the Extreme is supposed to OC better (unless Asus is snake oiling us).



its a ways off ... Formula

Update!
Im all ordered with a 90 six too!  this has been a fun circle J and drooling session now its on to RL play with it. Im sure ppl will post some cool benchies ect and look forward to it Im glad u had fun in my first "good" thread :\ lol! byeyassssss


----------



## Socratus (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guyz, i've got a question. I've already bought 2 SATAII drives (Samsung Spinpoint F3), and i was going to build gaming rig with this board and 1090T..so the question is - will this mobo support RAID0 with my drives?


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would be very surprised if it had no onboard raid.


----------



## Socratus (Apr 27, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> I would be very surprised if it had no onboard raid.



It actually has, but for SATA3. AFAIK, there's actually no difference between SATA2 and SATA3 cables. Still thinking: will SATA2 RAID work properly with SB850 ?


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

It absolutely should fall back to 3gbps, then 1.5gbps.


----------



## Socratus (Apr 27, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> It absolutely should fall back to 3gbps, then 1.5gbps.



So, shall i return those drives and get SATA3 drives?


----------



## DavidV (Apr 27, 2010)

I been Pieceing my first rig together for the past few months and waiting on the new chipset to be available. I been partial to the MSI boards but after looking at the ASUS 890FX Crosshair IV Formula it looks like it is going to be the one I get. My 14 year old son is going to be very pleased with his new computer.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Socratus said:


> So, shall i return those drives and get SATA3 drives?



Personally...the biggest upgrade you can get in the HDD world is SSDs.  I don't think the performance difference justifies it...yet...that being said, I did just buy a new 600 Sata III Vrap....Thinking of raiding two together down the line...And I am losing a drive out of my main rig that has to be replaced.

My VM box is going to have 4 1.5TB Seagate's in Raid 5, and a 2TB Main drive for the OS.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 28, 2010)

Are those velociraptors that good as they say?


----------



## arroyo (Apr 28, 2010)

No they are not. Samsung F3 series eats them. Trust me...I've had both.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2010)

arroyo said:


> No they are not. Samsung F3 series eats them. Trust me...I've had both.



Are you talking the old raptors or the VR's? I've never heard anyone say the F3's will beat the newer VRs. Hell, in raid 0, my VR's beat some slower SSDs. Please post a HDtune screenie fof those F3's, so I can compare them. I specifically want to see access time. Thanks!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2010)

There is no way the f3 beats new vraptors maybe the old 74/36gb raptors but not the 300/600gb vraptors


----------



## Socratus (Apr 28, 2010)

http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114924


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2010)

Socratus said:


> http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114924



Read time is similar. However, write and access times are much better with the VR's. Anyways, back on topic...


----------



## Socratus (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Read time is similar. However, write and access times are much better with the VR's.



HD Tune
VR:
Min 145
Max 230
Avg 192

F3:
Min 130
Max 270
Avg 220

ATTO Disk Benchmark
VR:
Avg ~200

F3:
Avg ~250-300

HDTach:
VR:
Avg 208

F3:
Avg 236


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2010)

Socratus said:


> HD Tune
> VR:
> Min 145
> Max 230
> ...



I'm not disputing reads. Please compare access times. VR clearly beats the F3's here. Like I said though, back on topic. If you'd like a VR vs. F3 thread, start one. Thanks!


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 28, 2010)

He was talking about these raptors, populating formulas.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 28, 2010)

ive sent my forumla back, the board isnt all that great, its very unstable with my 965c3 and ram. it may have been a ram issue tbh. But people are calling this board the holy grail and it just isnt. i cant deny it has some nice features but for me i will always stick with bios overclocking and the turbo V program will more then likely be replaced with a better 3rd party app or overdrive, turbo V overclocking crashed my machine everytime went into bios and changed bios by myself and worked a dream. anything above 3.8 at any voltage on my 965 wasnt stable.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2010)

The board just came out, so wil lstill need some bios revisions before it works good with everything. I've had my Crosshair3 for a year, took almost 6 months before I got a good bios for my mems.

That said, I don't ming waiting for my board to arrive.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 28, 2010)

well thats great but im not gona wait for 6 months for a decent bios revision with my machine being unstable and crashing about 5-6 times a day. Also the overclocking is awful. i might aswell keep the board i have that has been stable from day one and performed a charm getting my 965 up to 4.3 stable and the crosshair couldnt even keep 3.8 stable. 

I dont mind waiting for six months but im not going to keep the board for six months with constant crashing. Regardless that this board just came out the instability shouldn't be there. I tried both the bios's that came with the board and the new on from asus both were unstable when clocking past 3.8 and i couldnt acheive 2400 on the HT either no matter what voltage. They may work awesome with the x6's but the x4's not so good.  

The 800 chipset is a revision of the 700 series chipset rather then a overhaul with performance increases. You can get sata 6gb and usb3 on 790fx boards, i should know i have one with them. 
they are the only added benefit of grabbing 890fx over a 790fx series as there is not more performance increases over 790fx. Yeah sure it brings a better IGP but for enthusiasts like myself I would never use it anyway.    

Other boards have scored better in reviews like the Gigabyte 890fx UD7, im looking at that board tbh.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2010)

I hear ya on that one. Being an adopter of new tech certainly has it's disadvantages. I am dealing with this not only in pcs, but in guitars too. Guitars have proven far more expensive though. 

I've stayed with ASUS lately due to how they perform in memory benches. They tend to keep the timings you cannot see in bios fairly tight, and bioses are always tuned for a specific config.

Right now, The Crosshair4 is all about x6 and Elpida Hypers. I knew this long before the board was released, so I'm all set. No other sticks are hitting 1800mhz mem @ CAS 6 with low volts, so I knew that was where this board was headed.

790fx/sb750 and C3 with 4-series cards are a platform(Dragon). They work best together, it seems.

Likewise, 890FX is the Leo platform, for X6 chips and 5-series cards. It also seems very centered around populating all 4 DIMM slots, as memory usage has picked up a bit, and will only increase.


I won't be talking about my Leo platform for a few months yet. Like the 5-series cards, I'm goning to give them some time to get things perfect before I make a final judgement.

Heck...I'm only getting the Formula because it's red/black. I don't care about how it overclocks...


:shadedshu


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Drooool......


----------



## DavidV (Apr 28, 2010)

Heres a review  MSI GD 70 790FX and the Crosshair IV Formula 890FX useing the AMD 965 BE.



http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/27/asus-crosshair-iv-formula-890fx-performance-review/


----------



## dumo (Apr 28, 2010)

For CH IV mobo with bios 0707.....If you clocked memory @ >1600 make sure you set HT manually as high as you can


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe an explanation as to how the efficiency drops if you don't, might motivate people a bit more, Dumo. I know you've been hyping high HTT, as I have been, for some time now, but not everyone is gonna understand why we need to do this.

Many people are still claiming PH2 doesn't get a boost from HTT scaling either. We need to change this...so uh, if ya could post up some screens showing the difference, that'd be great.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> well thats great but im not gona wait for 6 months for a decent bios revision with my machine being unstable and crashing about 5-6 times a day. Also the overclocking is awful. i might aswell keep the board i have that has been stable from day one and performed a charm getting my 965 up to 4.3 stable and the crosshair couldnt even keep 3.8 stable.
> 
> I dont mind waiting for six months but im not going to keep the board for six months with constant crashing. Regardless that this board just came out the instability shouldn't be there. I tried both the bios's that came with the board and the new on from asus both were unstable when clocking past 3.8 and i couldnt acheive 2400 on the HT either no matter what voltage. They may work awesome with the x6's but the x4's not so good.
> 
> ...



Even with x4's you are the first person I have heard of having issues with this board could it maybe be the clocker and not the board? Even when the ch3 came out it didn't clock as good as my m4a did the next bios fixed all of those issues and I hit 5ghz on dice using my 550be. Same thing has happened with my 890gx bios one topped around 250htt and 1900mhz ram 2nd bios seems a bit better.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 28, 2010)

that being true cdawall , the 890fx has no performance increases over 790fx, very tiny if any its a revision. My gigabyte is a great board so far and im enjoying using it. So spending £170 for another board that i might have to wait 3-4 months for aint my thing. The sata 6gb and usb 3.0 is already on my 790fx board

I will return the board and pick up a X6 with the cash seems the better option. As many reviews have said its an evolution for storage essentials rather then performance.

all being said it might just be my ram being dodgy im not sure, all i know is my setup was rock solid at 4.3 on my gigabyte and was very unstable on the crosshair. Im not saying its a bad board, but there are other 890fx board that have better reviews then the crosshair.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> Im not saying its a bad board, but there are other 890fx board that have better reviews then the crosshair.



What boards? I'd like to know.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> What boards? I'd like to know.



He seems somewhat gb tainted some I'm going to say ud7


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2010)

Just saw a UD7 vs. Crosshair review and that can't seem to be it, since the Crosshair came out on top. Must be a different board?


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 28, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> that being true cdawall , the 890fx has no performance increases over 790fx, very tiny if any its a revision. My gigabyte is a great board so far and im enjoying using it. So spending £170 for another board that i might have to wait 3-4 months for aint my thing. The sata 6gb and usb 3.0 is already on my 790fx board
> 
> I will return the board and pick up a X6 with the cash seems the better option. As many reviews have said its an evolution for storage essentials rather then performance.
> 
> all being said it might just be my ram being dodgy im not sure, all i know is my setup was rock solid at 4.3 on my gigabyte and was very unstable on the crosshair. Im not saying its a bad board, but there are other 890fx board that have better reviews then the crosshair.



I don't see how you can say that when it has easily been shown that the 890FX chipset is more stable when it comes to RAM overclocking. The CH IV formula is the only AMD board I have seen that can run ram over 2000MHz stable with decent timings.

I haven't seen any specific reviews on the MSI 890FX chipset and ram overclocking, but so far the CH IV formula is a king when it comes to this. Couple that with better USB 3.0 and SATA 6GB/s implementation and a better board layout that the CH III and you have a much better board IMO.


----------



## dumo (Apr 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Maybe an explanation as to how the efficiency drops if you don't, might motivate people a bit more, Dumo. I know you've been hyping high HTT, as I have been, for some time now, but not everyone is gonna understand why we need to do this.
> 
> Many people are still claiming PH2 doesn't get a boost from HTT scaling either. We need to change this...so uh, if ya could post up some screens showing the difference, that'd be great.


Heres from Bingo @ asus http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4364946&postcount=49


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2010)

So it is best if HTT/NB are at the same frequency? How about HTT voltage in relation to frequency?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> So it is best if HTT/NB are at the same frequency?


Yes, as it is at stock. Both are 2000mhz. But 2000mhz NB is really optimized for 1066 ram. To keep the timings you don't see optimized, you need to keep both in sync. You also need to set multis manually, or they will revert as close to 2000mhz as possible. ASUS plans on fixing it on thier boards.

Remember a few guys complaining that NB/HT multi reset to stock when pushed a bit on ASUS board? Now you know why.(I'm guessing here, but it makes sense).



> How about HTT voltage in relation to frequency?



790FX supports 2600mhz HTT @ default, as a minimum. 890FX can only do better. Check your mobo box...it says up to 5200MT HTT...


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 29, 2010)

the  MSI 890FXA-GD70 Motherboard is apparently the same performance margins with the crosshair and the UD7 does look great also the gigabyte fx also has got great reviews. i would link but i used the links from the main page and cant remember where i saw them. 

The crosshair has been given the performance awards in alot of places, but the performance crown is still not found its home as other boards have got this award and also gold awards over the crosshair.


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2010)

Need more 890FX boards to know what is best. You'll notice most items that are reviewed get some sort of an award. Asus and AMD has always been superb for me. Plus the Crosshair looks better.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just saw a UD7 vs. Crosshair review and that can't seem to be it, since the Crosshair came out on top. Must be a different board?



I've seen one review with the Crosshair on top, another with the UD7 winning. They are very, very close. I just like the Gigabyte bios better. However, I just bought a Crosshair since Gigabyte is taking their sweet time getting the UD7 to vendors. I REALLY wish there were more options at launch


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 29, 2010)

it looks nice but once i installed in my case the crosshair faded into the background and it looked a little weedy. You can argue it doesn't, but until you have one in your hands you cant judge. 

btw Erocker found that review, have a read of the review of at hardwareheaven of a few boards in one review, very nice read.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews.php?reviewid=964&pageid=2

also another great read is the article over at hardware canucks talking about the diffrence between 700 series and 800 series and the performance benefits.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s-890fx-chipset-evolution-am3-platform-2.html


anyways enjoy the read.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> also another great read is the article over at hardware canucks talking about the diffrence between 700 series and 800 series and the performance benefits.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s-890fx-chipset-evolution-am3-platform-2.html
> 
> ...




HWC is quite biased. You should ask them why I was perma-banned. Should give you some entertainment.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 29, 2010)

you may say that but you can make your own view and just read it and figure if its bias or not and not make a sweeping statement.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> you may say that but you can make your own view and just read it and figure if its bias or not and not make a sweeping statement.



You bet. I never said them being biased was a bad thing..we actually need bias in reviewers to qualify other's opinions.

Honesty works wonders.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, as it is at stock. Both are 2000mhz. But 2000mhz NB is really optimized for 1066 ram. To keep the timings you don't see optimized, you need to keep both in sync. You also need to set multis manually, or they will revert as close to 2000mhz as possible. ASUS plans on fixing it on thier boards.
> 
> Remember a few guys complaining that NB/HT multi reset to stock when pushed a bit on ASUS board? Now you know why.(I'm guessing here, but it makes sense).
> 
> ...



I have very easily pushed a cpu to a 3600mhz ht (7400 effective) and 890fx 5200mhz htt is the same as 2600mhz on 790fx the 790fx shows actual 890fx shows effective (ht is a double data rate clock)


Also the asus boards crashing to a 2000mhz ht is an error in the bios. Its on al am2/am3 boards they sell I have had the issue a lot myself pushing clocks on phase and dice


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Also the asus boards crashing to a 2000mhz ht is an error in the bios. Its on al am2/am3 boards they sell I have had the issue a lot myself pushing clocks on phase and dice


Yep. But they have identified the bug and should be releasing fixes soon.

There are ways around it...I've never seen it...scaling HTT is the one, apparantly. The bug causes the "compatibility" settings to be used rather than "performance", and the NB/HTT multi defaults to 10. "Performance" settings include a increased NB/HTT multi, to match BEMP modules and 1333mhz(2600NB), as you want NB speed to be approx twice the mem speed.


----------



## dumo (Apr 30, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> The crosshair has been given the performance awards in alot of places, but the performance crown is still not found its home as other boards have got this award and also gold awards over the crosshair.


Imo, most new mobo from first tier maker (Giga and Asus) are all pretty good in term of components use, lay out and specs. The only thing that make a difference is Bios development...and Asus is on top oh the game. Just for CH IV alone they already issued 6 bios revisions including beta for testers.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yep. But they have identified the bug and should be releasing fixes soon.
> 
> There are ways around it...I've never seen it...scaling HTT is the one, apparantly. The bug causes the "compatibility" settings to be used rather than "performance", and the NB/HTT multi defaults to 10. "Performance" settings include a increased NB/HTT multi, to match BEMP modules and 1333mhz(2600NB), as you want NB speed to be approx twice the mem speed.



Like I said I have dealt with this bug on multiple asus boards just like I have dealt with locked trfc settings on all current asus boards. 

Also nb scaling was annoying when you hit the glitch but you never had to match it to the memory for it to work I ran 1800 cl6 with a 3000mhz nb wjile I was pushing air clocks on my c2 955 I had a c1 945es that pushed 397xmhz core/3150mhz nb/1300mhz ddr2. It all depends on chip board and mem combo higher nb clocks may lead to marginal gains but a marginal gain is still a gain.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, I just wanted to highlight it a bit as others may run into it. Not everyone has the same experience.

And i think mant people more will run into it now that X6 is here...1055T is damn cheap.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, am I going to need to switch gears. I've been clocking i7's so much over the last year, I almost can't remember how to clock a Phenom II. I'm looking at the box of my 1090T, and I swear the chip is trying to get out. Sadly though, the Crosshair IV won't be here until Monday. 

I hope I didn't make a mistake in ordering the CH IV instead of waiting for the Gigabyte UD7. I just now noticed that the CH IV doesn't have dual bios. Damn.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 30, 2010)

No mistake in ordering the Crosshair IV its a pretty awesome board. It has instructions on how to recover the bios if it goes corrupt during a flash.


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2010)

I officially hate FedEx. :shadedshu The board took it's sweet time getting to my area, then I guess the delivery driver felt he needed to take the day off early.


----------



## dumo (May 6, 2010)

Bios 0801 test

Boot up and run


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (May 7, 2010)

Didn't read all the posts but didn't see anything about the Crosshair IV Extreme IV having Lucid

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=229778&id=405774002387&ref=mf


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2010)

Bios 801 is now on the Asus main support site, and they have updated the QVL memory list. 2000mhz Tridents are on there now!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 9, 2010)

what mem would work best if using a megahalem on this board?

I wanted to get the corsair 4gb 1600 6-6-6 stuff but the heatspreaders are way too tal and I dont think the fan will clear.


----------



## luubaan (May 9, 2010)

*crosshair IV*

stop away me  no Jake he quoth to the USB?haven't seen per cent no can do?


----------

